# Social Casino >  GEMS NOT Received - again and again!!!!!!

## Isaboo14

I get a pop up stating "Play a game of Bingo for a Reward of 30 GEMS".  So I play a game and I receive the message "Reward 30 GEMS"  SCREENSHOT ATTACHED.  The GEMS are never creditted to my account.  This happens over and over again since April 2013 when I first installed the app on my iPhone5.  So far I have missed out on 90 or 120 GEMS, possibly more!  

I am not the only one according to this forum.

Yes I am on iOS.  Yes I have ended the game and restarted.  Yes I have uninstalled the game and reinstalled.  Nothing helps!

This problem was reported in a previous thread.  The moderator stated that iOS does not have goals/rewards for things like this.  These goals are showing up on my iOS iPhone5.  I have attached a screenshot showing this.  It may not have been the developers intention, but the goal pops up and GEMS are awarded.  The GEMS just NEVER get to our accounts! 

Please see attached SCREENSHOT.

Please help, I love this game!!!!!!

----------


## kooky panda

I am sorry this is happening.  You will send an email to support@sharkparty.com so they can check you game and find out why you are not receiving the rewards.

----------

